

Wouldn't Censorship Be Exciting - ad_hominem
https://al3x.net/2015/06/04/wouldn%27t-censorship-be-exciting.html

======
topynate
I didn't really want to vote this up, as it is pure cant, but the topic is
worthwhile.

~~~
ad_hominem
I had the same feeling when I submitted it; was hoping for an interesting
discussion.

------
michaelbuddy
I don't know urbit but I do know rationalizing when I read it. The same kind
of words used to curtail freedoms because 'think of the children!'

You need to know the downward spiral of appeasing the unending train of
butthurt masses. It never ends and it always gets worse over time. First a few
complaints, then some group with an ideology infiltrates the leadership, then
kills it from within.

